# Thumbs Up Thumbs Down System



## 5% (Mar 31, 2010)

Yay or nay? 

It would be convenient for those who agree or disagree with a post but he/she is too tired/lazy/busy to type out a reply(and those who read but don't post), so that's where Thumbs Up Thumbs Down(or anything else you can come up with i.e. Star Rating) comes into play but what's more important is it hard to implement? Everyone can get involved in discussions easily this way too


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 31, 2010)

for me, i guess a nay.

Since there are noobs/fags out there, no offense to the newbs and other guys, and let's just say in a huge community, i can foresee a lot of guys choosing whatever they want to, rendering the system pointless.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 31, 2010)

Nay.

Open to abuse from dickhead members who can't take it when people have opinions.  I've seen it on other forums.


----------



## prowler (Mar 31, 2010)

Unless it was just a Thumbs Up like +rep system, nay.
But still then it can cause big-headedness and people saying +rep me all the time.

lol. Nay my own idea.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 31, 2010)

Nay. It will be openly abused by fanboys.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 31, 2010)

We've already got a method for voting on how good things are

'+1' or '-1'


----------



## Law (Mar 31, 2010)

nope

too open to circle jerking


----------



## Raika (Mar 31, 2010)

No.

People would abuse this system.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## Forstride (Mar 31, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> People would abuse this system.


This is exactly what I was thinking.  It's like YouTube, where you sometimes see 1000+ thumbs up for one comment on a video.


----------



## zuron7 (Mar 31, 2010)

Nay.
They are used only on boards which are dumb and stupid.
A persons rep should be considered on what he posts as a whole and not on every post that he/she posts.

888 posts


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 31, 2010)

Nah, it reminds me of a certain Wii warez site where every post is asking for +Rep


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 31, 2010)

Sorry 5% i feel like a dick saying nay. But these reasons are all very good. While there are good implications to having a "thumbs up thumbs down" system, there are just too many negative problems that we as a community would have. I do give you a thumbs up for bringing it into the light though.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 31, 2010)

This question has been asked before and burned to the ground.
EDIT: -9001


----------



## Rayder (Mar 31, 2010)

Nope, it would be just as useless and abused as the game ratings on releases.  Not worth the effort to add it.


----------



## playallday (Mar 31, 2010)

No.  It never works well.


----------



## 5% (Mar 31, 2010)

The community has spoken! Thank you all for the great input 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 +1 to all lol



			
				TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> This is exactly what I was thinking.  It's like YouTube, where you sometimes see 1000+ thumbs up for one comment on a video.
> 
> Lol I've seen some as high as 5000 & I can't help but wonder HOW long it must have took to get to that number & if it's legit
> 
> ...



+1

I'll start executing this practice more often


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 31, 2010)

As long as the mob mentality still exists on the internet, rating systems will always be flawed.


----------



## 5% (Mar 31, 2010)

^ +1


----------



## granville (Mar 31, 2010)

Hadriano said:
			
		

> Nay.
> 
> Open to abuse from dickhead members who can't take it when people have opinions.  I've seen it on other forums.


This pretty much. Go look at youtube if you want to see how well this system works (it doesn't). Every time you look at comments on a video, you have some random opinion that isn't harming anyone (just a respectful one that says they dislike something), and the dude has like 10 thumbs downs for no reason other than the fact that someone is expressing a respectful opinion. After you get a certain thumbs down there, your opinion is actually removed as a sort of "community moderation". Any dick can just thumbs down you for no reason other than liking or disliking something they like or dislike. If enough of them do so, your comment will be removed. For no reason other than retarded-ness.

It's useless, this is a gaming community forum. If you have an opinion you want to express, do so. But thumbs down is no more than an auto trolling machine. If you want to express an opinion, do it by typing out your message. If you're so lazy that you have to have a button to do it for you, your opinion is sadly probably not worth the time and you shouldn't express it at all. No offense meant, but if what you had to say was so important, you would type it out and give reasons for it. A thumbs up/down system is no better than one-word posting, which is in itself, against the rules and considered worthless spam. Again, if your opinion is worth hearing, you would post it. If you're too lazy to post it, you probably don't care much anyways, and shouldn't even be posting it.


----------



## 5% (Mar 31, 2010)

Yay or nay? 

It would be convenient for those who agree or disagree with a post but he/she is too tired/lazy/busy to type out a reply(and those who read but don't post), so that's where Thumbs Up Thumbs Down(or anything else you can come up with i.e. Star Rating) comes into play but what's more important is it hard to implement? Everyone can get involved in discussions easily this way too


----------



## House Spider (Mar 31, 2010)

No I'd imagine a request for a Wad or ROM would be thumbed up by Noobs/2nd Class Citizens.


----------



## 5% (Mar 31, 2010)

I'd Thumbs Up your post if I could granville lol. It was naive of me to think a large community such as this would be able to maintain a rating system properly. While writing the original post, I must have assumed the percentage of mature posters was greater than those who create posts similar to



			
				Achilles said:
			
		

> The XL is TOO big. It's heavy and *there's no way to put it in your pocket*


No disrespect to the guy/girl but anyone who is capable of thinking should be able to come to the conclusion that pockets, as do clothes, comes in all sizes. 

Thank you all again for your opinions


----------

